# Jackson cow 7 str custom (ebay)



## strike (Feb 25, 2009)

Jackson Customshop COW 7 string, neckthru - eBay (item 110355206036 end time Mar-01-09 11:02:54 PST)

is that a really Christian's guitar?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 25, 2009)

If it's a neck thru then yes. If I'm not mistaken, his COWs made for him specifically are all neck thrus I heard.

EDIT: Looked at the pics. That is indeed made for him, or a custom shop order which is just as good if not better 

also, WTF??? I'm alot more interested in the jackson 7 string demon than that COW there. I've never seen a 7 string demon and from his photobucket he posted in the ad he seems to have one. I'm envious.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2009)

That's our very own Mikernaut's auction, it's legit.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 25, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> That's our very own Mikernaut's auction, it's legit.


Well there you go.

I want more pics of that Demon, thats a badass CS right there


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks so nice and sculpted


----------



## strike (Feb 25, 2009)

well..I am not confident that this his guitar
because i saw many pictures with Christian.. and i saw Only 2 black guitars
one of them have white nut (on ebay it is black)
second guitar have black nut but it haven't 'custom shop' logo on the head
look....
MySpace.com - Christian Olde Wolbers of FEAR FACTORY Touring the World! - Photo 35 of 48

MySpace
fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=21904901&albumID=2736181&imageID=35746711

for more pictures
MySpace.com - Christian Olde Wolbers of FEAR FACTORY Touring the World!


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 25, 2009)

To clarify. This was not a gtr owned by COW. It was a one-off build by the CS, done to the same specs as his CS Soloist 7's. I'm not sure if it's a Mike Shannon build like COW's other CS Soloists are. But if that's Mikernaut who is selling it. It's the real deal, and I can personally back any claims about it's authenticity from speaking with Mike about it in the past.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 25, 2009)

strike said:


> well..I am not confident that this his guitar
> because i saw many pictures with Christian.. and i saw Only 2 black guitars
> one of them have white nut (on ebay it is black)
> second guitar have black nut but it haven't 'custom shop' logo on the head
> ...



If it's mikernaut selling it there's no doubt in my mind it is what he says it is.


----------



## C-PIG (Feb 25, 2009)

That guitar was bought from drumcity guitarland, and they were told it was made for christian . It wasn't owned by him. Either way its a killer axe.


----------



## LOUDONE (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah it was "built" for Christian.. I had the King V.. Remember the story? Christian offered me 3 of his imports for it saying "I screwed up" when I asked why he didn't pick it up at Jackson..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 25, 2009)

He was probably too busy shooting heroine into his eye balls to pick it up.

Actually, I don't know anything about the dude and have no idea if he actually has a drug problem, but his past record of selling off his shit and offering lessons for ridiculous prices would indicate so


----------



## abstract reason (Feb 25, 2009)

nice guitar!


----------



## strike (Feb 25, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> "I screwed up"


hmm... interesting to me, what did he means?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 25, 2009)

strike said:


> hmm... interesting to me, what did he means?



I'm simply casting aspertions/fuel into the fire here but I think he means Christian was all hopped up on goofballs. I agree with JJ though, why get rid of crazy amounts of awesome gear and advertise cheap classified-style lessons if you had enough money, or weren't completely high?

As for the OP, that CS Jackson is the nicest I've ever seen and I'd sell my left nut to get it.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2009)

That COW7 is bad ass !
If anyone .. needs a kidney just send me a PM 

EDIT: only the one who will buy that COW7 Custom Shop


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> Yeah it was "built" for Christian.. I had the King V.. Remember the story? Christian offered me 3 of his imports for it saying "I screwed up" when I asked why he didn't pick it up at Jackson..



I remember that. 

Didn't he offer you a Krank full stack as well?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> I remember that.
> Didn't he offer you a Krank full stack as well?



Yeah...


----------



## Stitch (Feb 25, 2009)

It's one of three guitars made by the Jackson CS that COW didn't pay up for or collect, so they were offered to dealers at discount prices. DCGL snatched them up and sold them all. IIRC it was a red V, a black COW and a silverburst? All neckthru.


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2009)

It's pretty sick.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2009)

Stitch said:


> It's one of three guitars made by the Jackson CS that COW didn't pay up for or collect, so they were offered to dealers at discount prices. DCGL snatched them up and sold them all. IIRC it was a red V, a black COW and a silverburst? All neckthru.



and a Desert Camo... no silverbnurst


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Feb 25, 2009)

^ 
we should've all known it was only a matter of time before sebastian showed up!


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2009)

His computer is programmed where any thread with the COW is sent right to his brain so he can respond to it.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2009)

guitarbuilder93 said:


> ^
> we should've all known it was only a matter of time before sebastian showed up!








Rick said:


> His computer is programmed where any thread with the COW is sent right to his brain so he can respond to it.



So true 

Now.. anyone wants a kidney ? 
no 

That Custom COW7 is calling my name ! 
and i cant do anything about it


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh hey guys  Yeah I'm just relaying the story from Drum City Guitarland. 
They had this Black COW and Loudone's Red V on the site. ( cool that you got that by the way) and if you check out Christian's guitars he has the red/blue pearl COW and a black king V . So he bought 2 from Jackson and DCGL got these other 2.

So thats why I was saying that there was initially 4 made by the Jackson CS. Ofcourse he's had more made with different finishes since then. 

You can actually see a white and black Bulleye finished COW in the Threat Signal recording diary video 1 that member Kirk Petrucci posted. (although it was broken)

Now the Demon 7 I got from Edroz here and I think another member had it before him. I had it refinished to silverburst by Marty Bell.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2009)

Bad ass


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 25, 2009)

lol Sebastian ... it's true - His computer is programmed where any thread with the COW is sent right to his brain so he can respond to it.

The hideous Camo version is on Ebay too for $3K. My favorite is the red /blue pearl CS one. I'd keep that if I had it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jackson-Custom-...ryZ33044QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 25, 2009)

The Demon 7 looks sweet I'm not a fan of the model at all but something about it in that particular finish is just so 

Does anyone know why the C.O.W. sigs the public buy are so different from the ones Christian actually has?
It seems dumb that there's such a difference when almost every other sig by any other company is what the artist actually uses.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> lol Sebastian ... it's true - His computer is programmed where any thread with the COW is sent right to his brain so he can respond to it.
> 
> The hideous Camo version is on Ebay too for $3K. My favorite is the red /blue pearl CS one. I'd keep that if I had it.
> 
> Jackson Custom Desert Camo 7 String Electric Guitar - eBay (item 260367216261 end time Feb-28-09 15:35:43 PST)



Its not hideous 



Triple-J said:


> The Demon 7 looks sweet I'm not a fan of the model at all but something about it in that particular finish is just so
> 
> Does anyone know why the C.O.W. sigs the public buy are so different from the ones Christian actually has?
> It seems dumb that there's such a difference when almost every other sig by any other company is what the artist actually uses.



Duh Duh !
Christian actually uses his sigantures also... 
Why are they different ? to be cheaper, more affordable... there was a time when the operation of the machine.... err... there was a time when a C.O.W.7 costed 700$ .. it was a great price for a mahogany guitar with ebaony etc... so price is why


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not too crazy about the Demons. Something about the lower horn sticking out farther than the upper horn bugs me.


----------



## LOUDONE (Feb 25, 2009)

Silver burst rules!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 25, 2009)

Please, somebody snap up Mikernaut's guitar so I'm not tempted anymore. 

If I was still doing more of the metal thing, I'd already have bought it from him.

I doubt you'll ever see a neckthru Jackson CS 7 at that kind of price again. That's about half what you'd pay to get one new.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 26, 2009)

Not to mention no 1 year plus wait time. 

Hah sorry Sebastian I really don't like that camo finish. maybe if it was in neon colors 

Yeah the import (regular version) is pretty drastically different. I owned the silverburst 6 string COW for a few months and while it looked great it felt like a toy compared to this CS version. It was really light weight and bright sounding. I'm also usually not into bolt on's too. So it didn't stay in the collection for long.


----------



## Regor (Feb 26, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> Yeah it was "built" for Christian.. I *had *the King V.. Remember the story? Christian offered me 3 of his imports for it saying "I screwed up" when I asked why he didn't pick it up at Jackson..



What do you mean HAD? You no longer have it? Who does?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 26, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> Not to mention no 1 year plus wait time.
> 
> Hah sorry Sebastian I really don't like that camo finish. maybe if it was in neon colors
> 
> Yeah the import (regular version) is pretty drastically different. I owned the silverburst 6 string COW for a few months and while it looked great it felt like a toy compared to this CS version. It was really light weight and bright sounding. I'm also usually not into bolt on's too. So it didn't stay in the collection for long.



Cool you know I'm joking  each to their own...
This CS COW7 would cost way more than 4k$ .. I guess now at least 5k$ pr maybe more ?
And a very important message to anyone who reads this
now even if you would have a lot of $ and wanted to order a Custom COW7 .. the Custom Shop would not make one due to "artist similarities" 
so you cant get a guitar like that anymore



Regor said:


> What do you mean HAD? You no longer have it? Who does?



The question should be " Who should have it ? "
And the answer " I should have it"


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Feb 26, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> This CS COW7 would cost way more than 4k$.



The desert camo one that Christian "forgot" to collect is still for sale at Fuller's museum for a mere $3985:






Fuller&#039;s Vintage Guitar - Jackson Custom Desert Camo 7 String Electric Guitar

Maybe you should trade up from that bolt-on?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 26, 2009)

nedheftyfunk said:


> The desert camo one that Christian "forgot" to collect is still for sale at Fuller's museum for a mere $3985:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah... not that I wouldn't want a Custom..

Mine may be bolt on.. but its from God... nothing can beat that


----------



## Panterica (Feb 26, 2009)

well this one is from Satan, so its 1000000 times better


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not crazy about those camo colors. 

They should be darker.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm not crazy about those camo colors.
> 
> They should be darker.



actually that Custom Desert Camo is darker than the "normal" ones


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, it still needs to be darker than that one.


----------



## nikt (Feb 26, 2009)

nedheftyfunk said:


> The desert camo one that Christian "forgot" to collect is still for sale at Fuller's museum for a mere $3985:



it's on ebay right now for 3k
Jackson Custom Desert Camo 7 String Electric Guitar - eBay (item 260367216261 end time Feb-28-09 15:35:43 PST)


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 26, 2009)

good price ...


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2009)

Well then, snap it up and I'll drive to Houston and pick it up for you.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Well then, snap it up and I'll drive to Houston and pick it up for you.





Hmm... 

opens his wallet

Ill pass


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Feb 26, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Nah... not that I wouldn't want a Custom..
> 
> Mine may be bolt on.. but its from God... nothing can beat that



Only pulling your leg Sebastian. Your guitar has a much better story and plenty more mojo.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Hmm...
> 
> opens his wallet
> 
> Ill pass



You'll pass on it?


----------

